
KaiOS Technologies and Mozilla partner to enable a healthy mobile internet - gsvelto
https://www.kaiostech.com/press/kaios-technologies-and-mozilla-partner-to-enable-a-healthy-mobile-internet-for-everyone/
======
marten-de-vries
Last I heard, KaiOS was working on migrating to Blink
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19012709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19012709)).
Looks like Gecko isn't out of the running yet, which is good news from a
browser engine diversity point of view.

I'm curious how this'll work out, especially with Mozilla making good progress
on the new Firefox for Android as well lately.

